# The Jersey Shore



## Miss Marty (Mar 26, 2009)

*
There is so much to do on a NJ timeshare vacation*

The Jersey Shore is home to many renown boardwalks 
located in towns including Asbury Park, Atlantic City, 
Belmar, Cape May, Ocean City, Keansburg, Long Branch, 
Point Pleasant Beach, Seaside Heights, and Wildwood NJ.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 26, 2009)

*The Other Jersey Shore.*

For several years, my brother lived in Jersey Shore. 

It is not in New Jersey & it's nowhere near the shore. 

Go figure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 26, 2009)

*Wyndham Skyline Tower AC, NJ  - RCI 7543 - Condo Style Highrise Building*

*
March 25, 2009*

While on an early spring vacation along 
The Jersey Shore, we checked out the:

Fairfield Wyndham - Skyline Tower - Atlantic City  - New Jersey

The timeshare/hotel lobby was a big disappointment 
Very plain (nothing fancy) with two long counters, 
elevator access, restrooms behind front desk area.

Skyline Tower`s offers Valet Parking (daily fee) self parking (fee)
Bell Service, unloading area for a few vehicle in front of building 

100 S. North Carolina Ave. Atlantic City, New Jersey 08401
Great inner city location (not a timeshare I plan to stay at)

Wyndham Skyline Tower, is just two blocks from Trump Taj Mahal, 
located in the heart of Atlantic City’s nightlife. One block away is 
the world famous AC three mile Boardwalk, where visitors can sun, 
shop, dine, gamble, or simply enjoy a view of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 26, 2009)

*Getting to The Jersey Shore*

*
From the Delaware Memorial Bridge *

Take Scenic Route 40 to Atlantic City or 
NJ Turnpike, Runnemead, AC Expressway

By: 
Car

EZ Pass
ezpass .com

By:
Rail 
Bus
Light Rail

If you're a senior citizen or a person with a disability, you can enjoy 
greater traveling freedom and lower fares. When you ride with "NJ"
Transit, you can save one-half or more of the regular one-way fare. 

New Jersey Transit
njtransit .com


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 27, 2009)

*Edwin B. Forsythe National Wildlife Refuge Rt 9 Oceanville, NJ*

An eight-mile (unpaved) Wildlife Drive and two short foot trails 
provide excellent wildlife viewing and great photo opportunities.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 27, 2009)

*Southern New Jersey Timeshare Resort*

Early Spring
March 2009 

Just returned home from our third timeshare stay
at Marriott Fairways Villas SeaView in New Jersey.

Enjoyed Madagascar Escape 2 Africa DVD
on the beautiful LG widescreen television.

Went to Smithville, Forsythe Wildlife Refuge, 
Harrahs Casino, Atlantic City and Ocean City.

Everything was perfect.

Building Six is almost finished and
should be ready by Summer 2009.


----------



## cerralee (Mar 28, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> For several years, my brother lived in Jersey Shore.
> 
> It is not in New Jersey & it's nowhere near the shore.
> 
> ...



When I first moved to PA I thought perhaps the townspeople had a plan, to dynamite the rest of PA and the state of NJ to create their own little waterfront paradise.:whoopie:


----------



## Judy (Mar 28, 2009)

I lived in Point Pleasant Beach for nine years when I was a kid - on the corner of Ocean and Atlantic Avenues.


----------



## CAROLW (Mar 29, 2009)

We live in Barnegat, which is on the bay across from Long Beach Island. Wish someone would build a timeshare in Wildwood so I could save the 13-14 hour drive to HHI each summer!


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 29, 2009)

*
Point Pleasant Beach New Jersey *

"32nd Annual Festival of the Sea Arts and Craft Show"

This year the “Festival of the Sea” will take place Saturday, 
September 19th, with a rain date of September 20th. 2009.

http://www.pointpleasantbeach.com/boardwalk.htm

*
Barnegat New Jersey*

Within Barnegat Township (NJ) there is a Historic District with parks, antique stores, gift shops & boutiques, ice cream parlors & restaurants and museums. An additional 6.14 square miles of water area on Barnegat Bay offer a public dock & boardwalk, boat launching facilities, crabbing and fishing, plus a bay bathing beach: 

Barnegat Township participates in the Ocean County Historical Trail. It also embodies a division of the Edwin B. Forsythe National Wildlife Refuge, plus parts of the Pasadena and Greenwood Forest Wildlife Management Areas.

http://www.ci.barnegat.nj.us/history.html


----------



## e.bram (Mar 29, 2009)

marti:
Is the TS where stayed on the ocean?


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 29, 2009)

*Marriott Fairway Villas - SeaView -  Galloway New Jersey*

Marriott's Fairway Villas is located just across the bay from Atlantic City NJ
This resort is a destination in itself, with its great golf courses and adjoining 
Elizabeth Arden Red Door Salon and Spa. MFV is next to the Historic, 670 acre Marriott Seaview Resort featuring great dining, championship golf and tennis.  10-15 drive via Route 9 South/Route 30 E to the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 29, 2009)

Why go to SHORE if you are not on the beach?


----------



## luv2vacation (Mar 29, 2009)

CAROLW said:


> We live in Barnegat, which is on the bay across from Long Beach Island. Wish someone would build a timeshare in Wildwood so I could save the 13-14 hour drive to HHI each summer!



I live about an hour from Wildwood - took my kids there many, many times over the years.  Even if there was a timeshare there, I'd still make the 12-13 hour drive to HHI 2-3x per year!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 30, 2009)

*Beach Haven, N. J.*




CAROLW said:


> We live in Barnegat, which is on the bay across from Long Beach Island.


For a long time the Chief Of Staff's grandmother had a house on Long Beach Island just 2 blocks from the Atlantic in Beach Haven, I think it was, or maybe Spray Beach. 

Grandmom Jackson had sold her beach house by the time The Chief Of Staff & I got married in June 1964.  But for our honeymoon we went to Long Beach Island anyway.  

Maybe it's about time we go back to Long Beach Island.  A Second Honeymoon would be nice. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 30, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Why go to SHORE if you are not on the beach?




If you want the luxury type timeshare - Marriott Seaview may be your best bet. Very nice accommodations - nice pool, spa, activities, etc etc - not far from the beach. You can drive to Ocean City (filled with great kid stuff, etc) or many other locations as day trips. 

I agree that being on the beach is a great vacation - I love that. The timeshares in this area aren't as luxurious as you can find in HH - so it depends what you want.


----------

